# Plow for new f450



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm looking for your advice for a plow to put on my new f450 that I will pick up within a week. I'm in New Hampshire and there aren't to many different dealers around. Fisher, diamond, curtis. What would you suggest? The fisher dealer is the closest but the diamond plow can be purchased alot cheaper. Blizzards aren't around here -there's only 2 and the dealer is at least 1 hour away. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUGGESTIONS.
Joel


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

How about buy the Blizzard 8611. THEN drive around and show it off to everyone. YOU can become the dealer! Just a thought.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Of the namebrands you listed, I would go with a Fisher. The smallest you could put on there Id say would be a 8.5' which you can get in either straight blade or a V blade. Then when you go up to the 9' size, only straight is available in the Fisher namebrand. The absolute biggest I think you could put on there would be a 9.5' Fisher V blade. Are you familiar with the V plows? The V plows seem to be well liked by the guys on this site. Oh by the way, welcome to PlowSite! Mike :waving:


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Id go with no less than the 9.5V on that truck.If the Fisher 9.5 is set up like the 8.5 you may bend the wings.especially with that heavy truck behind it. Blizzards-I would make sure you have a good dealer who is open all night if your going to run one of them.the idea is awesone,and they are time savers,but i dont know if id trust one of them.I trust my Westerns,Fishers,and Boss,they all have been great plows.I certainly wouldnt want to be the blizzard dealer,and plow contractor,your broke down, you cant do your acounts,and you got to fix it,on top of that,and maybe a plow for a competitor to.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Highpoint _
> *How about buy the Blizzard 8611. THEN drive around and show it off to everyone. YOU can become the dealer! Just a thought. *


I am with you on that one......


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

What are you plowing? If you want a V get the Fisher 9.5' If you are looking at a stright blade for road plowing then I would go with the Diamond 9'. The Diamond is made to handle road plowing. Much heavier then anything else out there.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

I will be using the truck to plow drive ways and some small commercial. 
Become a Blizzard dealer that would be nice no time during a snow storm and then having people waiting for parts when I get home. I will go with at least a 9' plow. The v plows aren't really needed, they would be nice but I don't tkink it would be worth the extra $$$. 
Do the Diamond plows weigh more than the fishers? Thanks Joel


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Joel, Welcome to Plowsite! 

I've got a 9' blade on my 550 and I don't feel it's big enough. My rear wheels drag through the windrow even on straight runs. I haven't measured the track width on the truck, but it's wider than my plow at full angle. I'm not sure who makes 10' blades, but I would look into it. I'm going to see if Viking (the plow I have) has a 10' that might swap with my sub frame.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Fisher makes a 10', but its the Municipal one and its extremely heavy and Western makes a 10' also which is also extremely heavy. Ive never tried picking one up, just going by web site specifications.  Mike


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jsaunders_
> Do the Diamond plows weigh more than the fishers?


I'm pretty sure the Diamond is heavier then the Fisher. Pelican probably knows the answer to this question.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I would go with a V Plow even if you don't think you need it... My 8.5 Fisher V only cost about $500 more than an 8' straight blade I find that it save me a lot of time... and if you are spening the price of a new 450 and a plow the $500 is a drop in the bucket. Lord knows I've blown $500 on things that I get a lot less use out of than I do my plow.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

first off don't go any smaller than a 9FT blade.stay away from diamond and meyers.the diamonds trip springs suck.u pull the spring apart which is not good at all and its hard on the truck.if fisher is the nearest dealer go with them.V plows are nice but it depends on what your doing with it.if there is a western dealer go with the 9.6 V plow or the new pro plus straight blade.pro plus is made for road use.but trust me which ever brand you pick don't go any smaller then 9FT


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We just had a Fisher 8'6 Power Vee put on by Donovan equipment co.in Londonderry New Hampshire.
There facilty is about the size of 5 Best Buy stores (its huge) I belive they carry other makes also. Im not sure how far Londonderry is from you but worth the check. They might have a web site also. Also the Diamond MDII is a real nice made blade, There system outbeats our Fisher MM1 and MM2 for quick removal! I think Boss has an electric mounting one plus a couple of municiple type blades. Also check up our area at Coastal Metal fab in Topsam, Maine www.sandspreader.com They do have a web site www.donovancompany.com


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Mike, I have to disagree with your opinion of Diamond plows. I ran two of them for 6 years and never had any problems other than accident damage. They both had the original trip springs on them when I sold them. Weight is one of the downsides to Diamond, they are well built, have two attachment points of the A-frame to the moldboard which makes them a bit heavier than other manufacturers. The one I used for street work burned up cutting edges pretty quickly as a result.

If Diamond had offered their plow without the pump, I'd have considered it for my new truck. Yes, the Diamond weighs more than the Fisher.

A number here are expressing their concerns about weight. Remember, we're talking about an F-450, with a 15,000 GVW. I don't know the front axle rating off hand, but I'm sure it's higher than an F-350.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I agree with pelican onthe weight isssue,on the F450 it really isnt an issue,that truck should have a 6000lb dana 60.Those trucks can take the monster Fisher 10ft municipal plows,amd the Boss 10 ft V plow,both are well over 1000 lbs,a 9 ft Diamond isnt going to come close that fisher 10'MC.


----------



## SnowLane (Jan 22, 2003)

I hear the Diamond is a good blade. But when I was looking for my plow I noticed Meyer makes a HML 10 which is a 10' blade lighter than a municipal blade, made for the F450 and F550.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

When comparing the same size blades, the Diamond will weigh more. If I recall correctly, my 9' Diamond weighed 1015 lbs.


----------



## jpl (Dec 7, 2002)

Joel

I would recommend the Blizzard 8611 for that truck. I am getting a 550 and going with blizzard. I have an 810 on a 350 now and love it. No problems with it at all .(2 yrs ) I do know a person with a 550 and he has a 10 ft western on the truck. He is getting rid of that plow and replacing it with the Blizzard 8611.

good luck with whatever choice you make


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I recommended the Diamond for road plowing. A Fisher MC could also be used here. They are both heavy road plows. Why not a V? because the dtraight blade will roll snow better and has less moving parts that could be damaged from road plowing.

If the truck is used for lots and such then I would go with the 9.5'V.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Go big,10 ft municipal plow,that what that truck is made for.It will tear up a light duty blade.They are also a lot higher and push way more snoy than a smaller blade.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

A lot of great advice given so far; however, the one thing I haven't noticed anyone considering when suggesting to go as big as possible is that he will be doing driveways and small commerical. I certainly wouldn't want to be plowing driveways with a 10 or 11' blade. If your going to do a lot of drives, I would measure your truck and go as small as possible while still getting the coverage you need for the wheel path of your truck.

As for quality, I personally like the Fisher, but the diamond is a great quality as well. I wouldn't buy anything you can't get parts for in a hurry, unless you like to tie up your money in keeping your own parts stock. Check and see what parts are available and if the shops stay open when it's snowing. That is always one of my first thoughts. See what everyone else is using in your area, chances are it's because they know they can get parts for them when they need them.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

drobson,we are giving advice on the best plow for the truck he has.I would hope he wouldnt chose an F450 to do residentials and small comm, primarily.The truck should be set up to use its fully capablitys or else you are wasting time,which is $$.The right plow for that truck is at least a 9.5 ft,BTW I plow residentials,not a lot,but i plow about 15 of them,with my 9'2" Boss V plow,I actualyl like the bigger plow,i get done in one or 2 passes,and I am able to widen the berms without putting the truck off the blacktop,or as close to shrubs or bushes.I also run a 7.5 ft with wings in driveways,again it works way better than with the wings off.The truck stays out if the cast snow,and i can do a better job.Around here all the guys doing residentials usually run a 3/4 ton 4x4 with an 8 ft blade.Most f450's stay on commercial sites and run a Vbox,and 9-10 ft blade.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies, I know that the f450 can be alittle much for residential drives but I didn't but the truck with only snowplowing in mind (I need the dump) if I wanted a plow only truck I would have bought another f350 reg cab (psd of course) There isn't alot of commercial around here- that's close by. 
Does Fisher make a 9' MC plow? Anyone have any problems/ comments about the MMII plow setups?

*Pelican* ' you would have bought the diamond if it DIDN't come with there pump' ? What is bad about the pumps? What did you upgrade to?

How are the blizzard plows at plowing HEAVY wet snow? We usually get alot of wet snow around here. The expanding 8611 would be nice on some jobs.
Thanks Joel


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jsaunders _
> Pelican ' you would have bought the diamond if it DIDN't come with there pump' ? What is bad about the pumps? What did you upgrade to?


I think what Pelican meant is that he wouldn't have a use for the pump seeing as he runs central hydraulics on his new truck. I don't think there's really anything wrong with Diamond's pumps, aside from the fact that they're made by meyers.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

John, I was thinking the same thing. The 450 isn't really well suited for driveways. In order to plow with a blade big enough not to drag your wheels through the snow, you'll be limited in what driveways you can manuever in.

Fordman guessed right, my truck has central hydraulics, it seemed silly to put a plow with an electric pump on. That's one of the reasons I didn't put an 8611 on this truck. I've found out since the 8611 can be configured for central hydraulics.

Joel, the 8611 will give you the best of both worlds, a small plow for manueverability, and a full size plow for efficiency. I didn't mention it earler because you had ruled it out. I've got the 810 on my F-350, it works great!


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

pelican - how is the blizzard holding up? I would'nt mind getting a blizzard as long as it won't crap out on me.I didn't want to seem to rule out blizzard, I just didn't want to end up with more headaches. What do they give for a warranty? How does the plow work in wet snow? What about pushing 12+ inches?

All I have ever had/used were fisher plows.
1-9'
3-8'
1-7.5'
1-7'

I'm open to all suggestions to help make the most money in the least amount of time - with the least headaches. Thanks Joel


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm happy with mine so far, I've had it two seasons now. Their warranty is one year, parts and labor. I've had a few minor problems, most due to hitting a raised catch basin pretty hard. I blew a hose and broke the bolts that hold the angle cylinders to the moldboard frame.

Our Christmas storm amounted to 18" and I couldn't keep up. Some places I was plowing the full amount in one pass. I don't know why, maybe it's the aggressive curve, but this plow rolls snow very well with little blow over.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

To answer your question above, yes the Fisher 9' size comes in both the HD model and the MC model which you asked about. The 9' is the biggest size available in the HD series and the MC comes in 9' and 10'. Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I know one guy with a 99 F550,with a 9ft MC,it isnt holding up very well at all,last yr it required repairs ti the plow blade itself,and he is gentle with this truck,he doesnt slam piles,or drive hard at all.The trip spring mounts were bending up all the way across.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

We run 450 or superduties back to a 91' in my fleet. from 94 on we have put diamonds on the truck. some 8.5' and for 01 and 02 we started with 9' blades.

I'm driving the 02 with a 9' MDII and a 2.4yd v box on the back. The plow has been great so far, its just the right size for everything considered (traffic to and from site, commercial site layout). Having some of the older plows, and knowing diamond has changed the hook up pins from the truck side, to the plow side etc. the MD II system is awesome. I hooked up the plow in about a minute. It was pretty easy to line up the truck, I drove right into the plow, and clicked the pins in place. 

On our older units, you need a pry bar, the little pin tool, and usually some bricks to level out the a frame. on our 01 the subframe is messed up and it takes two people at least 10 minutes to get the plow on.

Anyway, I would recommend the 9' diamond mdII.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The 9' X blade is also considered a municipal plow, so that would be an option as well.
Dino


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I run a 2000 F-450 4x4 PSD 1 ton dump with a 9' MM Fisher. No problems at all with the truck or the plow. I do roads, parking lots and driveways on a college campus with the truck. I would however head the advice of everyone and make sure whatever plow you choose you make sure parts and service are readily available.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

95 3500HD with 9' Fisher (old style A-frame), loaded 10' vee box = 1 bent/twisted A-frame each year for the last three years. This is the old style A-frame, not the new. Funny thing is, you don't even realize when it bends. Nothing violent (curbs, banking, etc.) just decides it has had enough. 

I don't think the regular 9' Minute Mount is heavy enough for a truck in this weight class. The new style A-frame might be better, but it makes me wonder when the same setup is used for 8600 GVW truck and a 15000 GVW truck. It either has to be over built for the pick-up or under built for the HD.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

how about a 9' western pro plus? i've seen one up close, and it looks like a real heavy duty unit. probably worth a look.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

I did some searching on the net today and looked at blizzard plows. I called there HQ and was told that the 810 was to small for the truck and that I should with out a doubt go with the 8611. I would like to thank every one, I went and looked at a 810 just to see how they operate- pretty nice!

AS for a dealer----------- 5 min from my house, been there over 2 years. It's sad that there isn't a sign any where.

Another queastion- What did you pay or prices did you get for a 8611?
How do the blizzards hold up?
Thanks Joel


----------



## plowboy18 (Jan 30, 2003)

Even though the blizzard dealer is farther away, go for it! Their 8611 is awsome for the 450! I use 4 blizzards for plowing and the are worth their weight in gold in my business. No breakdowns in over 500 hours of plowing this season.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

plowboy18- what did you pick up your 8611's for? I need to find out some prices.
Thanks Joel


----------



## plowboy18 (Jan 30, 2003)

the 8611 was around $5300 installed if I remember. I'll check at work tomorrow and let you know. I know the 810's were around $4600. and around $3350 for the 800. One thing, some people are scared that the wings will get damaged. BS, I've caught my fair share of highspots, curbs etc...and no damage. They are really built to withstand whatever you can throw at it...deep snow, light stuff and even the heavy wet stuff we get in eastern pa. Check out blizzard's web site for video's.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info plowboy18- I'm a changed man - I will be getting the 8611 as soon as I can. The plows are more than the Fishers but should make up for it with productivity. Joel


----------



## plowboy18 (Jan 30, 2003)

Good luck,you will not be let down.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Blizzard 8611 here is $4595, plus tax plus install, for a total of right around $5100.00 o.t.d.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hey Tom, who did you get that price from? lol


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well Mark , as you know, we only have one authorized Blizzard dealer in the area !

There have been some wanna be's but they disappeared.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's sort of what I figured. I wonder what happened to the wannabe.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Shoot, you know salesmen...

He's probably selling doublewides this month, or used cars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ROFLMAO


----------



## FORDNUT (Oct 13, 2002)

*F450 plow*

JSAUNDERS
If you desire reliability and size then check out Boss 10'
straight blade. Price should be about $4500 installed,
Total weight about #1200 Smart Hitch 2 simple and reliable.
If you want production, then the 10' Vee blade might be
the one. They work well on 450 - 550. Prices should be around
$5000. Proven technology generally works best.
Good Luck!:waving:


----------



## mulchmonkey2000 (Jul 1, 2002)

if i had that truck and the money i'ld go with a blizzard. That will be my next plow for sure.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

My f550 I use for driveways with no problem with 9'2" boss v. I did sub last year doing commercial plowing . But my father was really sick and want to be plowing closer to home so if some thing happened. But I can do 27 driveway of various sizes in 2.5 to 3 hrs. Like John DiMartino most drive I also find to be 1 or 2 passes. I have plowed roads with my plow with no problems. The othere thing is that i could see as a possible problem for you is if the 450 was not ordere with the max trac tire option. The generals that originaly came on my 550 was like walking on a banana peel mo snow traction at all.


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

What ever happened to Western? Good plows! I would think about a 9.5 foot western!
thanks,

Ultimate Lawns and More,


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Man, you guys are lucky to be able to plow a residential drive with a 9' plow. In my neighborhood, you can barely fit an 8' plow on them. Most guys use 6 1/2 and 7 1/2' plows. I think I'm still gonna get an 8' plow though next year so I can do some small family stores around here.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

My truck has the general tires on it - are they really that bad? What are the prices for the max trac tires?
I would like to get the blizzard because it will let me expand into more commercial plowing.
I just picked my truck up last night, I will try to post pictures soon. 
Joel


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh yea, we want pictures! Post them here and/or on the picture thread. Mike


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jsaunders _
> *My truck has the general tires on it - are they really that bad? What are the prices for the max trac tires? *


The generals that came on my truck had 4 solid ribs of tread. General I believe is offering the max trac tire I do not know the tire # off hand. I replace my generals with Michelins it was the most aggresive tire that I could find in 01. They cost about 300 a tire at that time. I was able to sell the generals with 10k on them to a friend to defray the cost of the michelin

Is the truck off the lot or did you order it?
On the window sticker it will say if it was ordered with the max trac tires.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

99sdpsd- The truck is used ( off lot) 4,300 miles  - well it isn't even broke in yet - those seats are sore until they get molded to your a** . Just give me acouple hundred miles and it will all be good Are the general tires still bad for traction with sand in the back? I usually always have a decent amount of sand in the back of my trucks when plowing
My wife and I went to return a movie today and of course we took the new truck. My wife aked if she could drive- of course - nothing better than a hot chick driving a real truck EVERY ONE knows what I mean! 

I will try to take some pics tomorrow- they won't be to good it's raining and the truck is dirty, but I will put some together.

Specs. on truck - 2002 F450 XL 7.3 PSD Auto 4x4 9' Iroquois Dump 3-4 yrd white with black dump
This truck drives alot different than my 2000 F350 but hopefully it will be a long lasting WORK truck. Thanks Joel


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

J. Since I dont do sanding I carry a yard of crushed stone in the bed. I also had a 99 f 350 it was a great truck but with a 2800lbs payload compared to the 550 with 7500lbs payload. When I had the generals on the 550 i got stuck 4 times plowing and 5 times on job site. They would just load up.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The General A/Ts do a pretty good job, I've got them on the rear axle only. It has a pretty aggressive block tread that is self cleaning.

On the fronts, I've got the standard issue General, this is the tire I've heard the complaints on. It's a ribbed tread, and the outside ribs are smooth, leaving no edges for bite. Because of the close rib design, it will tend to clog.


----------



## ashsupply (May 11, 2005)

jsaunders said:


> I'm looking for your advice for a plow to put on my new f450 that I will pick up within a week. I'm in New Hampshire and there aren't to many different dealers around. Fisher, diamond, curtis. What would you suggest? The fisher dealer is the closest but the diamond plow can be purchased alot cheaper. Blizzards aren't around here -there's only 2 and the dealer is at least 1 hour away. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUGGESTIONS.
> Joel


where are you located in nh?


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm in southern / western NH. I'm about 15 mins from Milford.


----------

